# The Girl with the Brook Trout Tattoo



## GLS

My daughter flew in Thursday and we drove to Western NC to fish with a buddy.  Friday we bluelined for specs and had success, but our cellphones had died looking for a signal  and no other camera was with us.  We have no photographic proof.  .  Saturday, we learned our lesson and took a few photos on stream.  Pretty day fishing on bigger water.










Suiting up for big water:


----------



## fishnguy

Nice! Can you share the name of the bigger water? If not, I understand.


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer

Whoo Hoo!! now that's a good time!


----------



## OneCrazyGeek

Beautiful pics.
You must be proud!!!


----------



## nrh0011

great pics, looks like an awesome time!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

That is an absolutely awesome setting, a beautiful young lady, and it looks like a fantastic place to enjoy trout fishing to the Maximum.

I'll have to admit that I am not a big fan of "tats" BUT this lady's tattoo is really unique for sure and I actually like it.

Thanks for sharing this with all of us.


----------



## GLS

Folks,  thanks for the kind words.  We were fishing water that will remain unnamed.   As for the brookie "tat", it was my birthday present.  I am just glad I didn't have to get one.   She's her own person and old enough to do what she wants sometimes to her mom's and my chagrin.  When she was a lot younger, she'd hunt turkeys with me.  Now, it's just fishing.  Here's a shot of her six winters ago with a red she caught.  She hi-jacked my old duck hunting down jacket in the photo and took it back with her to NYC yesterday for walking her dog this winter.


----------



## Nicodemus

Pretty young Lady, Gil. Nothing better than a Lady who loves to hunt and fish. I know ya`ll are proud.


----------



## GLS

Nick,
We are extremely proud of both of our "kids" although they are young adults and independent.  When our daughter was 8 she had perfected the "eye roll".  "I am glad I have your family's brains" she told my wife after I said something she didn't like.  I stuck out my lower lip and she realized she better say something quick.  "But I got dad's family's looks".  My wife then stuck out her lower lip.  I rolled on the floor laughing.   Fortunately, she has her mother's brains (and looks).   Gil


----------



## Stumper

Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## NCHillbilly

You have a beautiful daughter, and looks like she has her head screwed on straight, also!


----------



## GLS

When Julia’s grandmother saw her tattoo this past June, she surprised her with not a tattoo of her own, but with a poem about her granddaughter’s tattoo:








And lastly, a short poem Julia wrote recently after our trout trip in the meter preferred by the Victorian English Poet, Gerard Hopkins:

I cast and drop the line
In fast black flow,
the brook and rainbow yield to sun
and show,
My father gives the sign

And draws the slender curve
to land his fly
where a gold lip of water pools nearby,
and tugs the river’s wild nerve.

Me?? I don’t know  nuthin’ about birthin’ no poem.   Gil


----------



## Uptonongood

Great post. She must be an incredible young lady.  Time to take your little girl to Belize and introduce her to Lori Ann Murphy and bonefish.  There is nothing like bone fishing down there, it is a slam dunk for bones.  Plus, it is probably the best location to hook a permit on a fly and a real opportunity for a grand slam.  Lori Ann is a champion fly caster, too.

Lori Ann can also line you up with a great float trip on the South Fork of the Snake River in Idaho.  I've fished all three sections and it is absolutely wonderful fishing for browns, cutts, and 'bows in a tailrace fishery.  Check out Reel Women Flyfishing.  Great site.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Great girl, I bet she's being unappreciated by those NYC boys


----------



## deerpoacher1970

fishnguy said:


> Nice! Can you share the name of the bigger water? If not, I understand.


Looks like ravens fork to me.


----------

